
What happens when you type google.com into the browser and press enter - sandes
https://github.com/alex/what-happens-when
======
ksaj
That is really great work. Technical folks shouldn't find any of it
surprising, but you rarely see it spelled out so concisely from beginning to
end. And it really gives you a solid understanding of how many layers of
ingenuity is involved just to hit that landing page.

